# Budget Alternatives to GOM?



## Lonely Raven (Aug 27, 2008)

Greets all!

I'm working on building up some portable absorbers (4' X 4' freestanding frames with feet), finishing some linear diaphragmatic absorbers (heavy, MDF Absorbers filled with acoustic fiber), and I'm looking to build a "grill" for a Super-Duper-Chunk to hide all that golden acoustic insulation. 

So I'm trying to find an alternative to GOM, since I honestly can't afford the $15 per yard price (though it looks like great material in lots of color options!). 

I've read "if you can breath through it", I've been told "anything breathable will do", but then I read "most fibers will reflect High Frequency", or "labeled acoustically transparent or nothing", and "Microfiber is fine if you don't mind it reflecting high frequencies".

So I'm confused, and not sure what to check out. I really wanted to find some Microfiber faux suede to match the blue walls or deep purple drapes...or hell, even simple black would do, but I don't want to hurt the usefulness of my absorbers any. And if the material is transparent enough, I may even wrap some QRD diffusers I built ages ago rather than painting them.

So what are the other options? onder:


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Lonely Raven said:


> So what are the other options? onder:


What about  this  ... from $5.75 to $6.75/yd ??? :bigsmile:


----------



## Lonely Raven (Aug 27, 2008)

Interesting! I never would have considered berlap, but their description makes it sound nicer than the perlap I'm familiar with (potato sack berlap).

And that purple looks like it may match my drapes! Thanks for pointing that out.

Any other options out there I should consider??


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Lonely Raven said:


> Interesting! I never would have considered berlap, but their description makes it sound nicer than the perlap I'm familiar with (potato sack berlap).


I got my panels from them ... they look good :yes:

Speaker cloth is another option (I got some from Joanns Fabrics) but is $10/yd. Another option will be any transparent fabric, like you said before, I remember reading that you can do a test ... just folded and put it near your ear, if you don't notice any change in sound ... you can use it :bigsmile:


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Grille cloth or Muslin will work just fine in this application.

Bryan


----------



## Lonely Raven (Aug 27, 2008)

Muslin? Hmmm...that I think I can find pretty inexpensively. Thanks Mr. Pape!


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

No problem. The only thing with Muslin is it can be kind of limited in color selection. Usually white or off white are available. Sometimes you can find black. If you want something else, you'll have to look around or dye it yourself.

Bryan


----------



## Lonely Raven (Aug 27, 2008)

bpape said:


> No problem. The only thing with Muslin is it can be kind of limited in color selection. Usually white or off white are available. Sometimes you can find black. If you want something else, you'll have to look around or dye it yourself.
> 
> Bryan


That's what I was thinking...I know a lot of photographers dye their own for backdrops, which means a near limitless number of colors. I like the idea!


----------



## chadci (Feb 13, 2008)

I used dark brown inexpensive ( low thread count ) flat sheets for the panels on the front wall. They blend in with the wall color. For the bass trap I found a curitan panel with a nice texture and color, used it. The reflection panels are under curitans.

I was sort of urked when WalMart stopped selling fabrics, but,sheets and curitans seem to work just fine. Oh, 1 flat twin sized sheet yields 2 24" x 48" panels, with some left over.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Just remember, for treatments, these things will work fine - unless it's a treatment designed specifically to not absorb higher frequencies. Also, remember that part of why GOM is more expensive is that it's:

- Class A Fire Rated
- Acousticall transparent enough to put speakers behind. Muslin, burlap, etc. are not.

Bryan


----------

